# Grand jury indicts boater



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

A 24-year-old Baytown man will face charges related to a Memorial Day weekend boating accident that took the life of his friend and seriously injured the friend’s girlfriend.

A Chambers County grand jury handed down the indictment against Kevin Adams Sept. 13 after hearing the results of an investigation by Texas Parks & Wildlife department game wardens.

“He is charged with intoxication manslaughter for causing the death of Tyler Enderli and with intoxication assault for causing injuries to Lindy Jendrusch,” said Chambers County District Attorney Cheryl Lieck.


The accident occurred about 5 p.m. on Sunday, May 27 in an unnamed bayou south of the Hugo Point boat ramp.


That bayou twists and turns in the area where the boat was navigating and, as Lieck said a few days after the tragic occurrence, alcohol, excessive speed and recklessness were probable factors in the accident.

The boat, operated by Adams, went out of control, flipping over at least twice.


Enderli and Jendrusch were thrown out of the boat, which then landed on them.


Enderli, who was a 24-year-old Baytown resident, was pronounced dead at a local hospital while Jendrusch, a San Antonio resident, was taken by LifeFlight helicopter to a hospital in critical condition with injuries that included a badly broken pelvis.


Enderli’s father, Darrow Enderli, said Wednesday that Jendrusch had undergone several surgeries to repair those injuries since the accident but her recuperation is progressing well.


Lieck said the grand jury’s proceedings went as she expected and Darrow Enderli agreed.


Speaking of those proceedings, he said, “it’s one of those unfortunate things … this is what we thought would happen.”

Lieck credited the investigators for the indictment.

“The game wardens did a real good on this investigation,” she said.

Now the question is whether the case will go to trial or perhaps be pled out.


“He (Adams) is represented by counsel but we have not discussed plea negotiations,” Lieck said.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I have not problem with it...

John


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

JustAddWater2 said:


> Now the question is whether the case will go to trial or perhaps be pled out.


Hopefully it goes to trial and he gets the book thrown at him.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

What is the story behind the crash?


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Tragic all the way around.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Hope he gets a long sentence to keep this killer off the roads/water for many years to come. This needs to be a lesson to a lot of people. When someone is drunk and behind the wheel, don't get in the vehicle. It was a personal choice here by both the injured and dead.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> Hope he gets a long sentence to keep this killer off the roads/water for many years to come. This needs to be a lesson to a lot of people. When someone is drunk and behind the wheel, don't get in the vehicle. It was a personal choice here by both the injured and dead.


I am sure that is was a tragic accident and I don;t think that the rest of his life should be spent in prison.

What really caused the accident was it really the alcohol? Yall act like no one has ever had a couple beers while fishing.

Sad situation for all involved. Also a lesson to everyone that maybe you should take it easy out there and be more careful and watch the alcohol.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Barbarian said:


> What is the story behind the crash?


The story is a *DRUNK* at the helm....:hairout:


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

fishinguy said:


> I am sure that is was a tragic accident and I don;t think that the rest of his life should be spent in prison.
> 
> What really caused the accident was it really the alcohol? Yall act like no one has ever had a couple beers while fishing.
> 
> Sad situation for all involved. Also a lesson to everyone that maybe you should take it easy out there and be more careful and watch the alcohol.


If this is the case where the guys fled the scene, hurried to the boat ramp and loaded up in their ford and took off without offering any assistance...then **** right they deserve the life sentence.

If they had remotely tried to help the people they collided with I'd have a whole different opinion....


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> I am sure that is was a tragic accident and I don;t think that the rest of his life should be spent in prison.
> 
> What really caused the accident was it really the alcohol? Yall act like no one has ever had a couple beers while fishing.
> 
> Sad situation for all involved. Also a lesson to everyone that maybe you should take it easy out there and be more careful and watch the alcohol.


What punishment would be appropiate for a drunk boater that hits your boat and kills your kid or another family member? I bet it would be more than "take it easy out there and be more careful and watch the alcohol".

I would vote life and not one day less.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Navi said:


> If this is the case where the guys fled the scene, hurried to the boat ramp and loaded up in their ford and took off without offering any assistance...then **** right they deserve the life sentence.
> 
> If they had remotely tried to help the people they collided with I'd have a whole different opinion....


I have been informed this was a different accident then the one I was thinking of. I really dont know how I would stand if on this jury to be honest.

You are responsible for those on the vessel you operate, nobody is ignorant to the effect of alcohol regardless of what they claim they can consume. Punishment should be harsh, he claimed someones life due to his actions...


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

It was a single boat accident, no others were involved.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

So sad someone lost their life, no matter what the circumstances.

Has anyone heard what is going on with the case here in Baytown on Cedar Bayou where the two men a big bay rammed a small aluminum boat and one man drowned and the other was badly hurt??


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I beleive that the charges for a drunk driving/boating accident that takes the life of another should be murder. If I get drunk and accidently shoot someone while playing with a gun I would get a murder charge and deserve it. But if I get drunk and have a wreck that kills someone its just manslaughter. WHY? Change the charge to what it should be and that might wake some people up.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Was this the incident where some turd also spit on some people?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

garybryan said:


> I beleive that the charges for a drunk driving/boating accident that takes the life of another should be murder. If I get drunk and accidently shoot someone while playing with a gun I would get a murder charge and deserve it. But if I get drunk and have a wreck that kills someone its just manslaughter. WHY? Change the charge to what it should be and that might wake some people up.


Maybe the difference is intent.
If you get a gun, you know your going to hurt/kill someone.

They might have just been drinking too hard, driving too fast..at the time, they might have been having fun. It's not a excuse and very sad someone lost their life and others were hurt.

People are people and make mistakes. It could happen to anyone. The drinking is what makes people say he needs to spend the rest of his life locked away. Again, not an excuse. I do think the punishment needs to fit the crime.

Just about anytime you start mixing speed with alcohol the end results are bad.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

bill said:


> Maybe the difference is intent.
> If you get a gun, you know your going to hurt/kill someone.
> 
> They might have just been drinking too hard, driving too fast..at the time, they might have been having fun. It's not a excuse and very sad someone lost their life and others were hurt.
> ...


I have yet to see the happen to the person that chose not to drink and drive by calling a cab or having a designated driver. Nothing wrong with having a few drinks just have a plan to get back home that does not kill other people.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like he was showing off.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

> "He is charged with intoxication manslaughter for causing the death of Tyler Enderli and with intoxication assault for causing injuries to Lindy Jendrusch," said Chambers County District Attorney Cheryl Lieck.


if they in fact got an alcohol reading and prove he was intoxicated, then the law dictates what happens for that....

and won hunglo, are you saying nobody has never been run over or killed in a boating accident without alcohol involved? accidents do happen, even with the safest drivers.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> Was this the incident where some turd also spit on some people?


No


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> if they in fact got an alcohol reading and prove he was intoxicated, then the law dictates what happens for that....
> 
> and won hunglo, are you saying nobody has never been run over or killed in a boating accident without alcohol involved? accidents do happen, even with the safest drivers.


We are talking about drinking and boating here. Drunk driving is not an accident that can just happen to anyone. The choice to drink then get behind the wheel has to be made by the drunk driver. So no, it can't "just happen to anyone."

You are correct that accidents can happen to the safest of drivers. Drunk driving/boating and killing someone is no accident, but a personal choice.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> We are talking about drinking and boating here. Drunk driving is not an accident that can just happen to anyone. The choice to drink then get behind the wheel has to be made by the drunk driver. So no, it can't "just happen to anyone."
> 
> You are correct that accidents can happen to the safest of drivers. Drunk driving/boating and killing someone is no accident, but a personal choice.


it's still an accident... read up on the definition


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> What punishment would be appropiate for a drunk boater that hits your boat and kills your kid or another family member? I bet it would be more than "take it easy out there and be more careful and watch the alcohol".
> 
> I would vote life and not one day less.


I'm not saying he shouldn't be punished and of course if my family had been evolved I would have a much greater emotional response. I still don't think he should be sentenced to life in prison.

He didn't hit anyone it was passengers on his boat that were killed / injured.

I believe it was just 3 months ago that the 16yo girls was killed when a boat spun around. I do not think that accident was alcohol related. Alot of accidents happen out there and was likely not the alcohol alone that caused the accident.

I'm not sure the proper punishment but a combination of, jail time, a LOT of community service, and a HUGE restitution payment for life would be something I would think appropriate.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> I have yet to see the happen to the person that chose not to drink and drive by calling a cab or having a designated driver. Nothing wrong with having a few drinks just have a plan to get back home that does not kill other people.


The part you highlighted from my post, was not saying drinking is a accident, I said, people are people and they make mistakes. Lot of boating accidents happen under normal conditions. The thing that sets this one apart (since no one was there to know except for them) was alcohol being involved.
Again, not an excuse.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

There are people who've walked up and shot someone and gotten very short sentences so I wouldn't say lock this guy up for life. The difference of course is intent and the fact that this guy might actually learn something from 5 years or 10 years or whatever in prison and never do it again. I would venture a guess that a lot of the people who post here on 2cool have "a few beers" while operating their boat, one small accident and they could be in the same situation. Just for clarification, alcohol is not allowed on my boat even for passengers so this is not a biased post.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Very tragic and preventable accident...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> if they in fact got an alcohol reading and prove he was intoxicated, then the law dictates what happens for that....
> 
> and won hunglo, are you saying nobody has never been run over or killed in a boating accident without alcohol involved? accidents do happen, even with the safest drivers.


 Prolly be surprised if you did breathalyzers for everyone as they are loading their boat at how many people are "legally" intoxicated but haven't caused harm to anyone.

For everyone screaming life sentence, I wonder how many would have a different opinion if they had 30 minutes to talk to this kid and see if he's the evil person you think he is. Mistake, yes. Poor decision-making, yes?

Terrible lack of judgement,........you bet.

Murderer.........I'd tap the brakes before going there.

I ownder what position the deceased parents have on this. The deceased and the driver were friends, yes?

Just a bad deal all the way around.


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

deceased and driver were friends..... the bayou they were in is a very small curvy bayou and anyone that knows what bayou it is knows how easy it could be to hit the bank. He was not showing off or driving too fast, just misjudged and turned a lil late. Kevin is a good guy and I wish him the best and will beat himself up over this whole ordeal for the rest of his life.... 

And to those of yall that consider him a MURDERER...... nevermind. Gonna keep that to myself!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Put yourself on both sides before judging. What if it were your 24 year old doing the driving. Believe me, it can happen. I'm not taking up for him either. I don't know him at all.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

As these boats get faster and faster on the water, this kind of stuff is going to be happening more and more. It is surprising it hasnt happened more often.

My condolences to all that are involved. Terrible situation any way you look at it.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Hope no one is drinking more than 3 beers when your out on the water


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

dumb azzed young kid made several bad decisions. We've all been there and done that. But when the vast majority of us did stipid stuff, nothing tragic happened. This kid killed people he cared about with his bad decision making. Thats a lot to live with.


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I go out that way every time I put my boat in the water, and there are more than a few boaters that think they own the marsh, I'm surprised this does not happen more often the few problems I have had these kids were drunk


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

The kid is 24 years old, in no way do I think that he should get life in prison, i know I did alot of things when I was 24 that I would never dream of doing now.... Look back now and see how stupid some of the things I did were... The kid made a horrible mistake, and will pay for it the rest of his life, but he is no murderer. He should be punished, but not put away for life. I would bet The passengers riding with him were probably just as intoxicated as he was. And I bet most the people here saying he needs to be punished for murder made just as bad mistakes in thier lifes but just got lucky and nothing happened...Get real people he is no murderer...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its crazy how quick some of you are to judge based on a paragraph worth of information. I dont condone getting drunk and driving a boat, vehicle, 4 wheeler, etc but its not always the alcohol that causes accidents just because its present at the time. If he wasnt drinking ill bet there would be another scapegoat to blame. This is sad to hear, ill bet the guilt he feels for driving the boat that killed his buddy is enough of a sentence. 


-mac-


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

A murderer takes a life in order to personally benifit from it (or so they think) by stealing money/car/purse..drug deal..ect 

Can any of y'all imagine what it would feel like to be in an accident that killed one of your best friends since T-ball days ?? That is what this kid is going through..


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

He was convicted today.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20140430a

*Baytown Man Convicted in Alcohol-related Boating Accident Death*

AUSTIN â€" A 24-year-old Baytown man has been found guilty of manslaughter and aggravated assault in connection with an alcohol-related boating accident on Memorial Day weekend two years ago.
The Chambers County boating crash, which occurred on May 27, 2012 in a bayou on Lost Lake, claimed the life of Baytown resident Tyler Enderli, 24, and resulted in injuries to Lindy Jendrusch of San Antonio.
Defendant Kevin Adams was sentenced in 344th Dist. Court to two six-year prison terms that will run concurrently and fined $10,000.
During the trial, alcohol consumption and reckless operation were shown to be contributing factors to the accident.
â€œOur thoughts and prayers remain with the victims and the two families affected by this tragedy,â€ said Col. Craig Hunter, Director of Law Enforcement for Texas Parks and Wildlife Department. â€œThis is a grim reminder of the dangers posed when boating and alcohol mix.â€
Texas game wardens led the investigation that resulted in Adamsâ€™s conviction.
â€œWe sincerely appreciate the efforts on this case by our game wardens and the Chambers County District Attorneyâ€™s Office,â€ said TPWD Maj. William Skeen.
TPWDâ€™s Law Enforcement Division maintains a statewide forensics reconstruction and mapping team that specializes in boat accident reconstruction and investigation.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I feel very sorry for all involved i was out there that weekend. Very sad


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

The operator said that he only had two or three beers.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

The guy was being a douche-bag. 

Don't be a douche-bag.


----------



## Ken57 (Oct 23, 2013)

If you were to count the percentage of every 2cool member that ever drank beer on the boat with his buddies it would be pretty high percentage. I did that for years but never got in trouble and I'm not saying it was right. I bet everyone on that boat had drank and was ok with that. That bayou has some real tight turns and near head on crashes have happened a lot. I feel sorry for all the people involved including the 24 year old kid that is going to prison for 6 years.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> The story is a *DRUNK* at the helm....:hairout:


Right On !!


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Won Hunglo said:


> Hope he gets a long sentence to keep this killer off the roads/water for many years to come. This needs to be a lesson to a lot of people. When someone is drunk and behind the wheel, don't get in the vehicle. It was a personal choice here by both the injured and dead.


Just to play devil's advocate would you have this same belief if lets say you had 2 sons on a boat and there was an accident like this. If one of your kids was driving and the other one was injured/killed. Should your son that was driving still get a life sentence?


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Driving and drinking, not worth it. Bad situation, sad someone has to die to open peoples eyes.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Very sad situation indeed. 
I kow if it was my son who caused it, I would be on my knees pleading with the judge/jury and family of the deceased & injured.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

I read through this entire post and the best I can say is WOW. All you finger pointers and "Noose" holders looking for the tallest tree for this kid must be perfect people, never making a mistake before.

I, for one, can't say that. I have made a lot of mistakes in my life, and several big ones at that age with alcohol involved. If it where not for compassionate lawyers and judges, I know I would not be where I am today in life.

A 24 yr old kid is going to prison for 6 year. Justifiably...maybe. I'm not privy to all the facts and will not jump to conclusions. You can be assured of one thing though, he will come out of prison a worse person than he went in and his life will be forever harder because of his prosecution...not to mention he will always live with *accidently* killing his friend.

In my humble opinion, there are alternative sentencings that would have better served the kid, the deceased family, and the public. Now, if he has a prior record of bad decisions and brushes with the law...diffrent opinion.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Texas Parks & Wildlife department game wardens said:


> "The bayou twists and turns in the area where the boat was navigating. Alcohol, excessive speed and recklessness were factors.
> The boat, operated by Adams, went out of control, flipping over at least twice."


Sorry, but this scenario was NOT an accident.

Let's call it what it really is, which is an entirely preventable situation in which people ended up dying.

Stop coddling idiocy! :hairout:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

cwbycrshr said:


> I read through this entire post and the best I can say is WOW. All you finger pointers and "Noose" holders looking for the tallest tree for this kid must be perfect people, never making a mistake before.


Someone said they want him hanged? I must've missed that one, which post was it?


----------



## moejathis (Apr 21, 2014)

Since when was 24 years old considered still a kid? Totally preventable and if something isn't done out there to stop this behavior that continues and will worsen as the temps increase, it will happen again.

I am confused as why the other man who rammed the other boat and caused a fatality a few weeks earlier and a few miles away, was only given probation.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

spuds said:


> Sorry, but this scenario was NOT an accident.
> 
> Let's call it what it really is, which is an entirely preventable situation in which people ended up dying.
> 
> Stop coddling idiocy! :hairout:


I'm not coddling idiocy, but I'm not jumping to conclusions based off a miniscual amount of information from some reporter that cherry picks words to report.

Like I said, I've made mistakes in the past. They didn't cost a life, but their are better altrnatives to a prison sentence for a 24 yr old kid that will most likely turn him into a hardened criminal when he gets released. Avoidable...yes. Accident...yes. Intentional...no.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

the guy was his best friend and im sure in the driver's life awhile so the guy that died was prob part of the driver's family in one way or another I doubt the family of the deceased is looking for the court to throw the book at the guy gezz think about your kids best friend if all the kids made a mistake and your kid died would you want the book thrown at them when it was the driver's mistake to get behind the wheel but it was also the passengers mistake for getting in the boat. So everybody is at fault I feel for all! May god watch over the deceased the girl and the driver!


----------



## moejathis (Apr 21, 2014)

gunsmoke11 said:


> the guy was his best friend and im sure in the driver's life awhile so the guy that died was prob part of the driver's family in one way or another I doubt the family of the deceased is looking for the court to throw the book at the guy gezz think about your kids best friend if all the kids made a mistake and your kid died would you want the book thrown at them when it was the driver's mistake to get behind the wheel but it was also the passengers mistake for getting in the boat. So everybody is at fault I feel for all! May god watch over the deceased the girl and the driver!


 6 years for intoxicated manslaughter is hardly throwing the book at someone. 20 years is the maximum sentence for the crime.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

moejathis said:


> 6 years for intoxicated manslaughter is hardly throwing the book at someone. 20 years is the maximum sentence for the crime.


No im talking about people calling for the book.


----------

